# Occitan: I speak Occitan



## Pedro y La Torre

_Ieu parli occitan,_ is that correct?


----------



## MarX

Shouldn't it be occità?


----------



## Outsider

No, it's spelled with an "n" in the Occitan orthographies. See here.


----------



## MarX

Owh. Alright. Thank you!


----------



## Outsider

Although it's a silent "n", I should add.


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

So, is my original sentence correct?


----------



## modus.irrealis

It's not necessary to have the _ieu_, though, unless you want to emphasize that _I_ speak Occitan, since Occitan normally drops subject pronouns. So you could just say _Parli occitan _(which also gets more google hits, including the name of a product to learn Occitan by the way).


----------

